# Any Litespeed Alu owners out there?



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

Looking at maybe a Sirius or Hyperion. About $600 for each frame, new. OK deal?

My buddy has a Litespeed alu, forgot what model, and he's crazy about it. My ride now is a Spec. Allez, full alu, even alu. fork. Seems comfortable to me, I must have a 'resilient' body I guess! So what's your opinion of your alu. Litespeed?

Thanks,
hrv


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

hrv said:


> Looking at maybe a Sirius or Hyperion. About $600 for each frame, new. OK deal?
> 
> My buddy has a Litespeed alu, forgot what model, and he's crazy about it. My ride now is a Spec. Allez, full alu, even alu. fork. Seems comfortable to me, I must have a 'resilient' body I guess! So what's your opinion of your alu. Litespeed?
> 
> ...



I have a Hyperion - I feel it is a very capable frame - I paid $600 for the frame two years ago so I'd like you could do better now.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Hyperion*



hrv said:


> Looking at maybe a Sirius or Hyperion. About $600 for each frame, new. OK deal?
> 
> My buddy has a Litespeed alu, forgot what model, and he's crazy about it. My ride now is a Spec. Allez, full alu, even alu. fork. Seems comfortable to me, I must have a 'resilient' body I guess! So what's your opinion of your alu. Litespeed?
> 
> ...


I rode a Hyperion from 2002 until late last summer when I did a 30 mph dismount into an Illinois cornfield during a race. It's a great bike (can't fault the bike for the crash!) - It can take you from crits to centuries and back. The Hyperion geometry was aggresive without being too pedestrian. However, you're not going to notice some huge magical improvement in road feel over your specialized. If you need to replace a frame, then fine, but I wouldn't make that switch just for the sake of switching. 

It WAS a beautiful paintjob though, and got lots of compliments on the group rides.


----------



## bluehorizons (Apr 15, 2004)

i too have an older hyperion - the purple/blue paint is beautiful. i absolutely love the bike - its so light and responsive - and is a great, tight and fast, stiff ride. even on the longe rides, however, the carbon fork & seatstays really take the bumps out so you're not that beat up.

i've got about 1000 miles on mine since late last summer, and recently i've been noticing some creaks coming from the bottom bracket - anyone have any ideas what it might be?

later guys & gals.

bluehorizons


----------

